# 1200Lumen Superfire, any good?



## 59TTPP (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi there,

I currently have a 900 Lumen, 5 mode MTE flashlight but its not working as it should.

I've seen this one here: *[link removed - DM51]*

Its 1200 Lumens and only 3 modes (i never use the strobe/sos anyway so ideal)

Does anyone have any experience with it? Likely to be any brigther than my current flashlight?

I'll be using it for cycling mainly

Thanks


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 11, 2010)

*Hi there,*
Howdy and welcome to CPF!!

_*I currently have a 900 Lumen, 5 mode MTE flashlight but its not working as it should.*_
Its not 900 Lumens. 400-450 tops.

*I've seen this one here: [link removed - DM51]*

_*Its 1200 Lumens and only 3 modes (i never use the strobe/sos anyway so ideal)*_

_*Does anyone have any experience with it? Likely to be any brigther than my current flashlight?*_
Generic clone P60 host, looks like a Solarforce copy. Its NOT 1200 lumens... at least not for very long. The P60 host design does not have the cooling capacity to cool the SST50 at that lumen output level. The click switches used in these lights do not have the current capacity to drive the SST50 to full potential. Whether or not its brighter than the light you currently own... is any bodys guess. I would be surprised if its more than ~450 Lumens for any extended time. The SST50 gets HOT... FAST in small hand held lights.

*I'll be using it for cycling mainly*
Youre better off getting a Malkoff / Solarforce setup + handlebar clamp. They are very rugged and can take the vibration and impact.

*Thanks*
Sure!!:wave:


----------



## 59TTPP (Oct 11, 2010)

Brilliant, thanks for the reply. Thats a problem with my p7, it changes modes when I hit a bump/pothole.

I was doing a bit of further research on this forum and saw an MG P Rocket light that sounds as if its fairly bright. These any good?

Or any other recommendations for an 18650 cell light for not too much cash!

I'm not sure whats good and whats not. I'll check out Solarforce.

Thanks


----------



## LEDninja (Oct 11, 2010)

:welcome:


59TTPP said:


> I was doing a bit of further research on this forum and saw an MG P Rocket light that sounds as if its fairly bright. These any good?


MG P-Rocket SST-50 on a 18650 gives the LED 2A. Probably the same amount of light as your P7.
-
MG P-Rocket SST-50 on 2*CR12A 3V primaries gives the LED 2.8A. Probably brighter than your P7. But the batteries cost a fortune.
-
MG P-Rocket SST-50 on 2*RCR12A 3.6V rechargeables is NOT recommended. Warning in big red letters. One CPFer ignored the warnings and TOASTED HIS TORCH.

-----

I would not go near any xxxFIRE with the SST-50 LED. I have only come across 2 threads so far. One the torch died in 15 seconds. The other the LED fell off.

-----

The MTE P7 has a not too intense very floody beam. would a more intense narrower beam work for you?
-
If so look at the XP-G lights.
-
If not then you need a bigger light. The 1*18650 lights won't do the job. The problem is they get too hot to hold if driven too hard so the manufacturers limit the drive to 2 amps. 2A will not push the P7/MCE/SST50 to the maximum output.

-----

This is probably the brightest budget 1*18650 light. It will run too hot to hold fairly quickly but yours will be mounted on your bike. I would suggest going for the SH-44 model which cost a little bit more but is heftier. (more heatsinking)
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/289460
Some beamshots here. Note the other lights are a SST-90 and a HID!
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/290700


----------



## 59TTPP (Oct 12, 2010)

Point taken on that torch then! I think I'll avoid it.

The P Rocket looks appealing due to what seems like a lowish cost and higher build quality than the DX lights. Although the beam looks slightly less floody than a p7 in a picture I saw. 

I wouldnt be after something with a very focussed (long throw?) on the beam, it needs to have a bit of flood

Just seen those auroras, are they the ones you can buy from deal extreme for not much more than an MTE/Trustfire/whateverelse?

Whats the quality like on them? any better?

Thanks


----------



## KentS (Oct 12, 2010)

Auroras seems to be a bit of a lottery. I got a 2x18650 p7 2-mode light early on when they came out which has worked very good. It draws 1.6A from the batteries so it drives the p7 at decent level. I used it one winter on my bike, but it is just a little to big to be ideal. Now I keep it in my car. From reviews it seems that the newer batches of the same light is not at all as good as mine.


----------



## 59TTPP (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeh, thats what Im bothered about with the Aurora, perhaps dubious quality like my mte P7.

So, my current choices at the moment are:

Aurora P7 5 mode
MG P Rocket 700 Lumen jobbie
Xtar TZ 50 700 Lumen jobbie

Whatcha reckon?


----------



## randomlugia (Oct 12, 2010)

The P-Rocket SST looks good, but IMO if you're only getting the same amount of light as you would from a P7, using the more expensive emitter is pointless.

If you're looking at a smaller high-output torch, I have the Spiderfire P7 and I love it. Compared to the Aurora AK-P7-5, it has a floodier and smoother beam, with a long runtime and a smaller host. Heat transfer is great and it gets a bit hot after 15 minutes on high, but that shouldn't be a problem at this time of year. This one has been through so much beating and abuse over the last year, yet it still works flawlessly. It's definitely one of my favorites, and only about $30. I've taken it cycling and the floody beam is really great. This beamshot shows close to what it looks like in real life: http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c235/Feb271995/RQ/LawnSpider.jpg

If you want a torch that is just slightly dimmer, but with a much better runtime, get an XP-G. The Lumensfactory Seraph is a great expandable host, and is highly recommended. I haven't heard anything about the P-Rocket XP-G, but it looks nice.


----------



## 59TTPP (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, thanks for the responses. I've ordered one of the Spiderfire lights since the beam/flood seems to be closer to what I'm after. 

Hopefully I shouldnt have any problems, if I do I'll be back, or ordering one of those P-Rockets


----------



## randomlugia (Oct 13, 2010)

59TTPP said:


> Well, thanks for the responses. I've ordered one of the Spiderfire lights since the beam/flood seems to be closer to what I'm after.
> 
> Hopefully I shouldnt have any problems, if I do I'll be back, or ordering one of those P-Rockets



Awesome choice. But one thing that you will have to do when you get it, is tighten down the ring around the inside of the tailcap, TIGHT. Otherwise the switch will be floating around and the light will constantly flicker.


----------

